# Eurodyne or Unitronic vr6-t 630cc File



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

I was going to go with unitronic for sure at the start but ive been reading and hearing good things about eurodyne... so i was wondering If you guys had the choice which one would you choose and why ? for vr-t..


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

I use uni 630cc for my vr 24v, All I can say is good about it!


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (dhovid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhovid* »_I use uni 630cc for my vr 24v, All I can say is good about it!

thanx ... any1 else have any other experiences?


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

Unitronic all the way... Because I've seen exactly how good the software and tune is on many cars.
I also know that they stand behind their stuff 110%.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

hmm now that c2 has the 630cc program for spring 09.. which one would you guys choose between the 3 now? 
Eurodyne vs. Uni. Vs C2


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Eurodyne or Unitronic vr6-t 630cc File (vr6_Love)*

I have the 630 file for the 1.8.... im not sure if its the same but i make a post on uni vs tapp in the 1.8 forum... both were great but basically alot of people that are picky with part throttle and a couple other driving issues picked tapp over uni. Plus with my the mafless file didnt take out my ESP, it was cheaper, and i got a dual file.... im not sure if it helps but my .02

**edit... heres the post if interested...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3724680


_Modified by GLI_jetta at 10:37 PM 9-29-2008_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_hmm now that c2 has the 630cc program for spring 09.. 



The following applications are presently available from C2Motorsports

MK4 24v 630cc VR6 
MK4 12v 630cc VR6
MK3 12v 630cc VR6


----------



## MIVRT24V (Feb 7, 2010)

Im still looking to custom tune my car and 630cc file like Uni or Eurodyne its not big enough!!!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Although this thread is old... the real answer now is Eurodynes Maestro 7.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

Jeebus said:


> Although this thread is old... the real answer now is Eurodynes Maestro 7.


too bad eurodyne dosnt offer maestro 7 for VR6's at this time. 

supported vehicles


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Call and ask.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> Although this thread is old... the real answer now is Eurodynes Maestro 7.


Not impressed with it but it works better than regular software


----------

